# Insulating CMU behind baseboard heaters



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Electric, forsed hot water, steam?
Got a picture?


----------



## Harlem_Guy (Sep 27, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Electric, forsed hot water, steam?
> Got a picture?


 
Its hydro heat, no AC system, trying to upload the pics now.


----------

